# strawberry ice



## VINTAGE (Dec 13, 2007)

Just thought I would let everyone know, I drove by strawberry today, NO ICE, the wind had broken up what ice there was and blew it to shore, Didn't even look like it was close, It was cold though temperatures have been below -8 below. Sorry about the report, but I know everyone is anxious. Hopefully it won't be long. Anyone know about fish lake, any ice there yet.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report, its a huge help seeing that I was going up the day after Christmas. 

Hopefully with the temps dipping low again it will freeze soon.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think mud creek has safe Ice but I don't know if the plow the roads.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Interesting report considering I know people that fished it today... and not at Mud Creek....


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> Interesting report considering I know people that fished it today... and not at Mud Creek....


Interesting indeed, as I ice fished it today as well.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Ha ha.. i see a problem here. Green Guy how was the ice? How thick and where at if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> Ha ha.. i see a problem here. Green Guy how was the ice? How thick and where at if you don't mind sharing?


The ice was fine. It was safe ice about three fourths of the way out I would say. Me and my bro were the daring ones and went the furthest out of anybody and we were fine. Id say it was five to six inches where we were with slush.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> americanforkdude said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha.. i see a problem here. Green Guy how was the ice? How thick and where at if you don't mind sharing?
> ...


What part of the res were you fishing?


----------



## VINTAGE (Dec 13, 2007)

Where were you fishing, because we drove right by the lake on the way to Fruitland and there was no Ice, just white caps on the waves and busted up ice from the wind. Maybe other parts of the lake were froze but not in site of the highway!!!


----------



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

what part were you fishing ?


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT PART WERE YOU FISHING???? your killing us here.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry but I have been busy for a while. Anyways we were fishing mud creek, and you cant see it from the highway. I also hear that chicken creek east is frozen too.


----------

